# 3D Stool



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I know there have probably been 100 threads about this, but I can't seem to search one up. 

What's the best stool out today for 3D? and Can you get them in colors? or Just Camo?

Thanks


----------



## The Fog (Oct 31, 2006)

Game winner at big box stores just tape some golf tubes on the side . Only camo was available .


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

cabelas has them and LAS, also Big GP makes the sweet seat, and precision pak makes them in colors


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Sweet seat sure has alot of awesome features. Expensive and i really want to look one over thoroughly at one of the shoots or ATA


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

You are right...the sweet seat is very nice. It is pricey but I sure do like it and use it for more than just tourneys. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

regular folding dove seat wih 2 pvc tubes ziptied to the sides


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Just got my sweet seat.its awesome.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

How pricey are the sweetseats?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Anybody use the Aurora Backpack Stool? I've noticed everywhere is out of stock on those til after Jan. 1st.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank goodness...when I read the title of this thread I thought it was going to be about pooping at 3D tournaments...

Saw a guy who'd added tubes to this bad boy at a local shoot...Thought it looked like too much, but when I put it on my shoulder it really wasn't that bad...I liked the comfort and size of the seat but all the storage was super nice...

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=414894&pdesc=Gander_Mountain_Directors_Chair_RealTree_AP_Camo&aID=505D2&merchID=4006


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweet seats are around 100$ shipped.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I really like the backpack stool by Aurora. It has a lot of room and is easy to carry on your back. Its relatively cheap too. Lancaster sells it for 40$.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Sweet seats are around 100$ shipped.


Without the umbrella, I think another $25 with that. I will have one this year!!!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

3dshooter25 said:


> I really like the backpack stool by Aurora. It has a lot of room and is easy to carry on your back. Its relatively cheap too. Lancaster sells it for 40$.


These are awsome!


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm building one for myself now. Bought a Travel Chair on Ebay for $30 and one of the $15 Vista 3 tube quivers w/o pockets. The chair has a cooler which is my favorite feature of having a chair in the first place. I"ll post a pic when I attach the quiver to it. Still need to get the hardware. The Travel Chair is very well built compared to some that I have seen, has a back rest too.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

The aurora is awesome if you are a smaller person - the seat is really low and small at that.


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is the link to the chair that I have. Kennith doesn't have this exact chair anymore but he does have other models available and other colors. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1215351


----------



## xbuster (Dec 14, 2011)

yep I went to my local wally world bought a cheap stool and put some golf tubes on it. I always seem to destroy mine throughout the season


----------

